# The only Scirocco coming to the USA.....



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Look what I found yesterday!















































If only I could get it's big brother........


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

nice


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

ENRGZR said:


> nice


How much of a geek am I? I was so excited to find this at Walmart......:laugh:


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

I've had the blue one for a while... Just found the metallic red and also a yellow one at Target today.


----------



## GTI MK1 (Apr 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> How much of a geek am I? I was so excited to find this at Walmart......:laugh:


 If you were a true geek you wouldn't have taken it out of the package.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

GTI MK1 said:


> If you were a true geek you wouldn't have taken it out of the package.


 I have two......:thumbup:


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

The red ones are out now. 

There is also another line of hotwheels that has a yellow one as well.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

The title of this thread made me VERY excited! Now I'm leaving disappointed...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I thought I was going to have to club someone in the face to steel the only scirocco in the states.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Here are the other two that I have

HotWheels Red









HotWheels Speed Machines Yellow (this one has been difficult for me to find, be on the look out if you want one.)










I have more than what is pictured. I normally try and find them for our VW/Audi car group members. I haven't been able to find any of the blue ones anymore, but I am finding an abundance of the red ones as you can see.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Henni said:


> Here are the other two that I have
> 
> HotWheels Red


I really like that red one! I have been watching for more!


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

If I come across any more, do you want me to ship you one?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Henni said:


> If I come across any more, do you want me to ship you one?


Thanks for that, I appreciate the offer. But I actually found a red one at Walmart yesterday! Now I just need to watch for another so I can open one. I have a large display on my shelves behind my desk.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Our real car was actually in the US for almost a year. Nice toys tho! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our real car was actually in the US for almost a year. Nice toys tho! :thumbup:


Yup Mike, saw it at Waterfest!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Our real car was actually in the US for almost a year. Nice toys tho! :thumbup:



sweet! How about a bigger pic for a wallpaper....


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

vwlippy said:


> sweet! How about a bigger pic for a wallpaper....


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2724/4015556678_1b87a42043_o.jpg

:thumbup:


----------



## RaZoRaMoNe (May 10, 2010)

Lower it


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

This one gets to stay in the US... 










And it's plenty low...


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

Not the only ones...

These are available as well. 1:32 Slot Cars


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

wachuko said:


> Not the only ones...
> 
> These are available as well. 1:32 Slot Cars


 Nice!!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

RaZoRaMoNe said:


> Lower it


 Our car was actually REALLY low. That photo was taken immediately after the suspension install, so it hadn't even settled yet. 

It was running modified Koni MK5 coilovers with perches and locking collars removed to get it even lower. 

It's deceptive because even though the Scirocco is built on a modified MK5 chassis, the wheel wells are actually larger, so it can fit larger diameter and wider wheels, so while it may not seem quite as low as a comparably lowered MK5, it most definitely is.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Our car was actually REALLY low. That photo was taken immediately after the suspension install, so it hadn't even settled yet.
> 
> It was running modified Koni MK5 coilovers with perches and locking collars removed to get it even lower.
> 
> It's deceptive because even though the Scirocco is built on a modified MK5 chassis, the wheel wells are actually larger, so it can fit larger diameter and wider wheels, so while it may not seem quite as low as a comparably lowered MK5, it most definitely is.


 These two actually have about the same distance from the ground to the frame. White Golf on 215/35-18 front and 215/40 rear (8,5/9,5x18 ET 38) and Scirocco is on 235/30-20 

The Golf is on FK's, helpers out, and my Scirocco is on H&R Ultra-Lows. If I remeber correctly the standard Scirocco is around 28,42" from the ground to the top of the arches, a bit higher than the standard Golf, even thought the springs are lower. (I would find better pictures, but photobucket isn't working today)


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

So i just took a trip to the VW Mecca (aka Wolfsburg plant) and the word i got was that VW is currently outfitting a plant (not mentioned) to outfit the Scirocco with US Spec standards for US release. I was told more information will be released by July '11. 

*crosses fingers* 

and btw, i got a Scirocco GT24 yesterday!.... RC Car that is


----------

